# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  How to install Itunes

## adithya2

I have installed wine.How to install Itunes?
Regards and thanks in advance.

----------


## jewisharific

I'd suggest using version 11.0.4, as it is the highest rated version on WineHQ.
Filehippo is generally reliable IMO. Here's a link to the download page.

Once you have the installer, right-click the icon, click *Open With*, and click "Wine Windows Program Loader".
This will launch the installer.  After the installer has finished, Wine will create an icon in the Dash, so you can just click the dash button (upper-left) and open it from there.

I also suggest reviewing that WineHQ link, as there may be solutions to any potential problems there.

----------


## Toz

_Moved to the Wine subforum._

There are also numerous other threads in this forum regarding iTunes and Wine. Good luck.

----------


## adithya2

Wine Version:1.3.28
Tried Downloading and Installing the Itunes version,but still not working.

----------


## jewisharific

You'll need to be more specific than that.  At what step are you failing?

----------


## adithya2

The installation step is complete and the GUI says that Itunes has successfully been installed.There is a new window that pops up saying that installation successful and Itunes will be launched if Finish button is pressed after the Installation process.After this,Wine program runs but Itunes does not open.

----------


## czgirb

Before shift to ubuntu, I'm a Windows user and used iTunes as my lossy's player ... and I love it.
But since I shift to Ubuntu, I never make iTunes works smoothly. if not *STUCK/HANG* in the beginning, it will *STUCK/HANG* in the middle.
So, I tried to learn the alternative players ... I've tried *Amarok, Banshee, Rhythmbox, MusicBox, GMusicbrowser* ... and I choose *DeaDBeeF*.

----------


## Baldrick_NZ

The truth is that iTunes and Linux don't play nice together. Sadly Apple haven't had the decency to expand thier market to include Linux users natively.

Having said that, I've tried extensively to get this mongrel working under Linux, and I have found there are some older versions where the player itself works. However, in all cases, if you're looking to download music - forget it! Even tried to contact Apple, who were more than helpful - until they realised I was using Ubuntu. 

I have two solutions for the wouldbe iTunes fanatic...

1/ For a player: Forget iTunes altogether. Go for a Linux player that does the same thing that iTunes does. The best I've seen so far is Nightingale (http://getnightingale.com/). You can even download a skin which mimics iTunes.

2/ For a music store: Definitely forget iTunes altogether. Google for a web-based music site, like 'Google Music', which is an advanced version of iTunes. Google music is available in many countries with more to come. There are others too.

Hope that helps.

----------


## Mark Phelps

adithya2: 

You should have been told right away that iTunes generally does not work well in Linux.  Any time you're using Wine, you need to first read the WineHQ web page on that app -- I've linked the page for iTunes:  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...ation&iId=1347

You can see the ratings for recent versions are very poor -- some are Garbage.

----------


## protoss96

Try to download PlayOnLinux and i think there is an option to install iTunes but only 32-bit version and you need to have already downloaded setup.

----------


## LaJuan

Hi,

My dauhter LOVES Ubuntu BUT, she also LOVES iTunes!!!!!!!!!!!! SO, I have been reading around throught threads and the ONLY solution I have found that works well is using VM with Windows and installing iTunes on that!!!!!! I did as a test and it works!!!! So, her machine will use this setup.




Dell Precision 390, 8GB 2TB HDD, Ubuntu 14.04LST

----------


## Rob Sayer

> Try to download PlayOnLinux and i think there is an option to install iTunes but only 32-bit version and you need to have already downloaded setup.


PlayOnLinux is just a GUI front end for Wine.  Hence it _is_ Wine so I see no reason to expect it'll work any better.

BTW I agree with the post recommending running Windows in a VM if you really need iTunes.  As mentioned iTunes is poorly supported in Linux.

----------

